# Fritata that you must try



## africanmeat (Dec 3, 2011)

You know me by now i hate to throw food and i love breakfast.

so we got mash potato's from yesterday dinner ans some spinach got an idea from our member davidhef88s

and i came up with a fritata it was heavenly wow you must try it.

mash potato's +- 1 potato

spinach  0.5 oz

feta cheese  0.5 oz

cehdar cheese 0.5 oz

eggs 4

black pepper

cumin

no salt the feta is salty

mix well 

warm a nonstick pan add olive oil 

put the mix in the pan and cover till brown at the bottom

than put a pleat on top and turn over and slide the fritta buck in to the pan to Brown 

on the other side . i served it with Salsa olives and tomato's from my wife's garden

it can be as breakfast or as a side dish .

try it you will love it .






































To soft so add more potatos





























































Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Dec 3, 2011)

Ahron, morning... That really looks good.... I love the idea of left-overs and making new dishes.... You are a master.... Dave


----------



## boykjo (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks great Ahron... I love breakfast...... My favorite meal of the day..... I usually go to breakfast on my days off at the local eateries here and thier breakfasts cant compare with that.....

Joe


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2011)

Excellent Ahron, That recipe is definitely a keeper!

Great Q-view too!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 3, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Ahron, morning... That really looks good.... I love the idea of left-overs and making new dishes.... You are a master.... Dave


Thanks Dave it taste even beater than it looks




boykjo said:


> Looks great Ahron... I love breakfast...... My favorite meal of the day..... I usually go to breakfast on my days off at the local eateries here and thier breakfasts cant compare with that.....
> 
> Joe


 Joe like you a good breakfasts makes my day thanks


----------



## jak757 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ahron -- I also hate to throw away food. I find it a fun challenge to see how I can use leftovers in creative new ways.  I love the fritata you made -- looks delicious!

Thanks for another great post.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 3, 2011)

Ahron that looks amazing and I am keeping the basic recipe to play with.  You know for a guy who speaks English as his 4th language you do pretty darn good with it. LOL


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 3, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Excellent Ahron, That recipe is definitely a keeper!
> 
> Great Q-view too!


  Thanks Al i got already few request for more




JAK757 said:


> Ahron -- I also hate to throw away food. I find it a fun challenge to see how I can use leftovers in creative new ways.  I love the fritata you made -- looks delicious!
> 
> Thanks for another great post.


  Thanks yes it is a great fun to find a solution




Scarbelly said:


> Ahron that looks amazing and I am keeping the basic recipe to play with.  You know for a guy who speaks English as his 4th language you do pretty darn good with it. LOL


  Thanks Gary i am trying


----------



## miamirick (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow,   i didnt have breakfast yet and you are making me hungry   great looking meal there!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 4, 2011)

miamirick said:


> Wow,   i didnt have breakfast yet and you are making me hungry   great looking meal there!




Thanks it will give you a push to do one


----------



## roller (Dec 4, 2011)

There you go...Man that looks good. Its also my favorite meal of the day. I like to eat breakfast around 10am...


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 4, 2011)

Great job Ahron

Thanks for sharing your recipe


----------



## venture (Dec 4, 2011)

Ahron, I would take a whole plate of that.  We love fritattas, and what a great way to serve a crowd for breakfast?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW that looks good!  I think I will have to make sure I have all the things I need to make  that next sat.  You just made my mouth water.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 8, 2011)

Roller said:


> There you go...Man that looks good. Its also my favorite meal of the day. I like to eat breakfast around 10am...


    I will remember for next time




raptor700 said:


> Great job Ahron
> 
> Thanks for sharing your recipe


  Thanks




Venture said:


> Ahron, I would take a whole plate of that.  We love fritattas, and what a great way to serve a crowd for breakfast?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


  Thanks yes you are right and it is a crowd pleas-er




Davidhef88 said:


> WOW that looks good!  I think I will have to make sure I have all the things I need to make  that next sat.  You just made my mouth water.  thanks for sharing.


thanks bone apatite


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks delicious!!

  Craig


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 8, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Looks delicious!!
> 
> Craig




 Thanks Craig i am glad you like it


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ahron that looks awesome and my wife would go crazy over that things to. Great Job.


----------



## alelover (Dec 8, 2011)

That looks killer. That may be my wife's birthday breakfast on the 18th. She would love that. Nice work Ahron. You just keep coming up with these great recipes.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 9, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Ahron that looks awesome and my wife would go crazy over that things to. Great Job.


  Thanks  the family loved it




alelover said:


> That looks killer. That may be my wife's birthday breakfast on the 18th. She would love that. Nice work Ahron. You just keep coming up with these great recipes.


  Thanks Scott i hope she will love it and happy birthday to your wife


----------



## alelover (Dec 18, 2011)

I made one for my wife's birthday today for lunch. She loved it. She ate the whole thing. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 19, 2011)

Happy birthday to your wife i am glad she loved it


----------

